
California’s strict net neutrality bill is close to final passage - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/californias-strict-net-neutrality-bill-is-close-to-final-passage/
======
ohhellno
I can't wait for my Internet to be government regulated. Politicians always
have the best technical solutions.

~~~
foxyv
This actually seems like a pretty well informed bill. They aren't adding
anything really onerous. It just says ISPs can't exploit their monopolies on
last mile connections to consumers in order to extort money from internet
companies and their own customers.

------
horsecaptin
We need this. For us to be able to compete against internet based startups
around the world, we absolutely need this.

